# Autoworld dagstrip into a 1/4 mile ho scale



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

How much extra track is needed to make my autoworld drastrip a true 1/4 mile track?


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

I beleive a scale 1/4 mile is 20ft.7inches.Hope this helps.
>Tom<


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

K thanks


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

It would be nice if Auto World would offer the strip sets with enough track to build a true scale quarter mile. Thats maybe including 4 or 5 more 15" straights. I would pay the difference.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

That would be nice if they did offer more track with sets and maybe a grandstand


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the reason they don't include more track is simple logistics.
hardly anyone has the room for that long a straight track and those that do are usually running 15.5 or 17.5 feet start to finish now anyway.
the 20' 7.5" that Tom quoted is 1/64 scale and most folks just cannot spare 40 feet to include a reasonable shut down after the finish line.
so including 40 feet of track that would greatly increase the cost is not wise from a business point.
note: Tomy 15" straights work just as well and can usually be found for reasonable prices many places.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah your thats alot of track especially if your racing your house.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Now don't laugh!! This is the "mock up" of my Autoworld drag strip. 20 feet of straight from Xmas tree to finish line. Half AW track half Tomy. I originally had the finish line closer to the start line which gave me more "shut down" track. I found I only needed a very short "shut down" and this actually made the racing more fun. "House rules" are "Ya crash, ya lose". Wasting a good reaction time to a tumble at the end adds to the excitement and also slowing to early at the end and getting passed really helps to mix things up.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Dave, cave is coming along nicely. glad to see you are drag racing too.


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice track Dave, wish i had the extra space to set it up like that.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Another one caught the drag bug baby!!!!!!!

Looks great Dave!!!!!

Still staring at them boobies!!! :thumbsup:


----------

